# Why...Oh Why Do I keep....



## _OC_ (10 December 2015)

......cats 

I hate Christmas in our household, last night on phone with friend who is besides herself about having to move her horse again....long story.....and I am doing my best to help.....when OH said small cat is up the Christmas tree....the whole dam thing is shaking....can't get of phone as friend is ranting about current yard....and trying not LOL while gutted as I took two bl**dy hours to decorate the thing.....and as for his bigger brother he is on a mission to remove every bauble while grabbing in his mouth and running off with them.....one it is soul destroying to see my tree being completely trashed....and two all I seem to do is redecorate the tree each day....apart from shutting them away,which I feel is unfair.....spraying water at them does not appear to be option as don't want to electrocute them.....though tempting it is...how do I deal with the two culprits aged three and half.....Please....slowly pulling out my hair.....and ideas?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 December 2015)

I understand. The tree was up for about 5 minutes yesterday before my cat was up the top. He also loves to take the decorations off if he tires of playing with them on the tree.

Nom nom nom.







I think that a small tree on a table works better (so why we have a 7ft one this year, I don't know) plus channelling Zen like thoughts when the cats are naughty. When it comes down to it, I'd rather have the cat, so I try to let any decoration carnage wash over me.


----------



## Shady (10 December 2015)

oh dear, buy a wig for your hairless head perhaps?!! i really , really do understand, i go through this every year , the OH moaning ' when's the tree going up. no tree yet?? me thinking of the tinsel all across the house and decorations everywhere that get stuck in my toes ,i delay it as long as possible, many times i have had newbie kittens in October all ready for mischief come December, my only answer is to leave the bottom of the tree naked with no dangly bits! naughty tree climbing cats like Faracats little beauty are a different challenge altogether and you just have to give up ,admit defeat and applaud such bad behavior!  just take a deep breath and think about how much fun they are having at your expense!  xxx


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 December 2015)

Brilliant!  Girl cat shimmied up the Xmas tree when she was a kitten and the whole thing toppled to the ground with her astride it we have a photo of her somewhere hidden in the tree which is lying on the ground. 
Parents now refuse to put it out as we also now have a ragdoll who even normally is beyond naughty and a downright menace if he gets an obsession with something I say put it up just for the you tube potential as I think it would be a cross between the Mog advert and a Simons cat you tube video &#128514;


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 December 2015)

Faracat, I'll happily take puss off your hands if you wanted your xmas tree instead! 

Our tree is outside! I hate them dropping needles and don't want a fake one so outside it is.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 December 2015)

Noooooooooooooo he's my kitten! 

You can have the tree.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 December 2015)

Thanks for the offer but I shall decline!


----------

